# Hunting for Jobs in Veneto



## AceTravis (Apr 26, 2015)

My wife(Italian from the region) and I recently moved to Veneto this week after a couple years of discussion. I looked for work while abroad with no luck and just a couple of Skype interviews. We decided to take the plunge and make the move since she was able to find a job relatively easy with her proficiency in four languages. I'm really struggling to find many openings in my field of study. Here's a little bit about myself:

-BS in Economics from a US university with a minor in Chemistry
-Very low proficiency in Italian but working on it
-32 years old

We are mainly looking in the Treviso province of Veneto since the goal was to be close to her family for a few years. Any suggestions will help and if you need more information about myself just ask. I hope I didn't break any forum rules on this post. 

Thanks


----------

